# Orijen food for puppies?



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

What do you guys think about origen puppy food for a 6-7 month old boy.
I was told I needed to be careful about high protein levels in foods but I was looking to try this brand since everyone seems to agree that it very good food but it says it has like 42% protein is this too high.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Orijen .. is one of the BEST dog kibbles around. If you can afford it then get it. Do not worry so much about what you hear. The protein levels in Orijen are find for a puppy. 

Best of luck


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Orijen .. is one of the BEST dog kibbles around. If you can afford it then get it. Do not worry so much about what you hear. The protein levels in Orijen are find for a puppy.
> 
> Best of luck


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

well it was hard to find and on amazon it was like 70-80 dollars a bag so I said screw that but now i foound it for about 50-60 so thats realy only about 10-20 dollars more than the food I feed now so I want to try it. When I had said I was feeding I think blue wilderness someone said it was to high in protien but again he was young at the time. Right now hes on taste of the wild and chicken soup for the dog lovers soul.


----------



## jah0828 (Nov 2, 2010)

why do you want to switch from taste of the wild? puppy diamond works good and it cost 20 bucks for 20 pounds


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh I'm happy with the food just heard alot about origen being the best and when I had fist checked what food to get if I had for this price for origen I would have started off with it. I wish I could get it here in san antonio there two places but they are not close to me so I havent checked them.

I think it was some food anylist web site said it was the best as well


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Orijen is a fantastic food. I had Jaz on Orijen puppy for a good while. I only stopped as it is difficult to get hold of here and is hellish expensive.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

ya I know theres only two places that sell it here one is a dog spa of soe sort and the other one didnt list it on the web site so I dont even know if it has it. I found a couple of web sites on the origen web site that had better prices than I had found


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll head over to the orijen site right now.....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Its a great food all my dogs are on it and have always been on it , they have the softest coats and never and bathroom issues, I pay like $70 a bag before tax so it does come out to about $80 so that price above is normal for "my prices lol " but im in canada thought it would be a bit cheaper for you. I found the red meat variety loki beefed up about 5 lbs in a couple weeks and since he isnt being worked we gotta watch his weight so he is back on the 6 fish. my other girls are on the puppy formula. GREAT food though I recommend it to everyone and would never switch to anything else.


----------

